# Jasper National Park - BC Canada



## dmatsui (Oct 16, 2009)

Camera: Nikon D80
Lens: Sigma 10-20mm 
Shutter: 1/8s
Aperture: f11
ISO: 100

If i'm not mistaken this picture was taken in Jasper National.

Let me know what you think


----------



## skieur (Oct 16, 2009)

That is definitely the Bow River in Jasper National Park.  The composition is great with the river leading toward the mountain along with the foreground and middleground elements which are also a necessary part of most scenics.

The wide angle makes the sky very effective but unfortunately flattens the ground area.  I would have gone with a longer focal length such as a 50mm.

skieur


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice shot, I like the dramatic sky.




> That is definitely the Bow River in Jasper National Park.


Doesn't the Bow run through Banff, and not Jasper?



> Jasper National Park - BC Canada


Jasper National Park is in the province of Alberta, not B.C.  On the B.C. side of the provincial border, there is Mt.Robson Provincial park.

Banff National Park is also in Alberta, and when you cross the border into B.C. there is Yoho National Park, Kootenay National Park & Mt. Assiniboine Provincial Park.  Glacier and Mt.Revelstoke National Parks are also near by.


----------



## DigitalScape (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice.  I like the color of the sky and the texture of the clouds in this image.


----------



## dmatsui (Oct 17, 2009)

ah my bad, i knew we crossed into alberta somewhere but i'm not sure where. I was under the impression that Jasper was partially in alberta, but its been to long to be sure.
I see your point with the foreground though, unfortunetly i cant go back to try it again


----------



## joemc (Oct 17, 2009)

Very cool shot...I like it a lot... I did a very quick (sloppy) edit of it to show what I would do with it in PP.
I will remove it if you like.
Cheers, Joe


----------



## squirl033 (Oct 17, 2009)

dramatic sky, but the rest leaves me a bit flat... doesn't really seem to have a focal point. and it's a bit too dark, unless you were trying for a gloomy, dark look...


----------



## dmatsui (Oct 18, 2009)

How would i prevent theforeground from appearing flat?
Is it a problem facing wide angle lenses, in otherwords can be corrected by zooming in or is there something i can do about it?


----------



## teneighty23 (Oct 18, 2009)

Gotta be Athabasca river, when did you take this? looks like she's runnin low!


----------



## dmatsui (Oct 18, 2009)

i took it sometime in August of this year i believe.


----------



## Lise Charmel (Oct 18, 2009)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]JASPER                        NATIONAL PARK[/FONT]*





[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Whistlers has 781 sites and is located at km 2 (from                            Jasper townsite) via the Icefields Parkway. [/FONT]                         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                            2. Wapiti has 366 sites and is located 3.8 km (2.4 miles)                            from Jasper townsite via the Icefields Parkway. [/FONT]                         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                            3. Wabasso has 232 sites and 6 walk-in sites and is                            located at km 16 on Highway 93A. [/FONT]                         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                            4. Snaring River has 56 sites and 10 walk-in sites and                            is located at km 11 on Highway 16. [/FONT]                         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                            5. Pocahontas has 130 sites and 10 walk-in sites and                            is located at km 43 in Highway 16. [/FONT]


----------



## teneighty23 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wabasso has no more walk in sites due to people leaving food and attracting bears, what a shame.


----------

